# Monty ?5 years old



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Monty ?5 yr old



*His Story: * Monty arrived in a Welsh pound chilled and joyous ....had no idea what a dangerous place he was in. Hey look he came out the other side!

*Salient points: * Monty is great; not as old as his white muzzle would have you believe. Welcomes meeting other dogs. Great people dog who so loves his walks. Wonderful character and such a companion. Acute skin condition currently clearing.

*Advert* Monty is great; probably only about 5 years old so lots of life ahead of him. He was in very good condition when he was found stray. Unfortunately he has gone through the wars with us picking up an acute skin condition which is going as fast as it came. he also has picked up kennel cough bless. Anyway nothing is going to stop Monty finding his home and find it we will! In fact can't wait to meet his new owners and just know they will be a great as he is and equally as lucky.

Monty is a people dog to some degree, but when out on his walk its his walk he is interested in. He welcomes meeting dogs and may well be able to live with another. He is newly neutered and vax. is delayed because of his other issues currently. He must have been loved as his self- confidence seems high. Monty is a favourite ... its that sparkle in his eye despite all; its that skip in his step regardless. Hurrah Monty you'll soon be on your way!

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Monty Older Staffie Gatwick WSussex Kennelled.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Monty Loves you!









Watching the birds...









Is that my breakfast?









Sigh wheres my forever Mum?


----------



## jamesmartyn (Oct 29, 2009)

Cool Information...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Monty is still dreaming of his forever home for Christmas!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Lynne who is fostering Monty:

"Dear, Dear Monty (Python) hasn't been laughing today as it was go, go, go for his major ear operation, a "Lateral ear canal" resection on his left ear. Effectively the vet opens up the side of the ear and creates a hole directly into the lower ear canal to bypass the upper ear. Despite my best efforts it wasnt improving. They were able to clear old dried debris out and now it has to heal. He is shaking his head and has a bandage all over his head with his Elizabethan collar on. 

Dear Monty is bumping into everything what with the GA still in his system. Lights are out and we are keeping the house quiet to help the patient. He has asked me not to take pictures.

Yesterday Monty was in discomfort, but has kept the buster collar on. This is so important as he has the habit of alleviating his chronic discomfort by scratching behind his ear which is very close to his 46 stitches! So he has tolerated his 'halo' and earned his halo! Had great delight in being hand fed fried fish cakes. 

He is also learned to walk through doors and climb stairs with his buster collar".

Monty is still waiting for his forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Monty from the ministry of funny sounds. Yes Monty has added to his snorts and Staffie speaks; clunk, crash, bang! Here he is revealed with his new trumpet that you can hear as he bashfully engages with his environment. Hence the marks on his buster collar. Monty has tolerated this wonderfully ... now coming up for 2 weeks of continuous wear.

Yesterday he went under GA and all his stitches were removed and the site itself has healed really well. However still lots of 'gunk' in his ear canal still so he continues on antibiotic in tablet form and into his new ear hole. No bleeding post op. which I'm so pleased about. He is as bright as ever. Please God after this week let Monty be free of pain, irritation and his plastic halo ... his 'soul halo' is bright and ever present.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Monty is well. His ear is beginning to settle here he is having time without his collar. For the first time his breath has cleared so we think we are getting to the nub of the problem Oh it has been such a long and difficult path for him ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Lynne on Monty who is currently in foster with her:

Monty has been happily mixing with in my pack for the last month. Glenn is too nervous so we share times when Glenn is mixed and Monty is mixed. His favourite is Mary





They make a lovely couple and could easily be homed together providing the 'would be' home could cope with his nervousness to stranger dogs. He gets concerned but will relax given non threatening signals. He isn't used to formal walks coming from Wales.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Lynne who is fostering Monty:

"Well Monty he had a great day relaxed in the pack..liver was on the menu yummy mummy. Then a few items got put in the car; new collar and leads appeared..then off we went to the vets for an inspection of the ears having had a long play with Mary.

At the vets he was welcomed like Mr Celebrity..he got worried over a large Chow, but quickly fell in with Ricki the surgery Border Terrier. Then Rickie the vet checked his ears and declare him clear no need to touch them they look just fine..discharge. Ears clear no discharge! Just keep his lobe cleared as you do. Monty was chipped.

Back in the car and just like the first journey ...silence, no creating ..Monty are you settling to the car in the same way you settle in the front lounge?!

We met a lovely gentleman and Monty ticked all the boxes and he did for Monty. The only issue was the gentleman said was he felt he was a little big in terms of bulk rather than height. How can an elderly man put into words I'm not used to the 'Staffie' its a different look I'm unsure. So Monty came back with me... When you a love a foster like I love Monty you have to potentially see that adoration. Monty gives his heart totally 269% so all was well, but not to be..but Monty's home is getting close... he is ready now".

*Monty is ready for his forever home - where are you?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Monty's fosterer, Lynne:

"Lovely, lovely boy - he has my heart".



*Monty is still looking for his forever home - can you offer him that home?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Monty continues to do well in foster with Lynne. His ears are clear now and don't trouble him at all. He really is ready for his forever home. Just patiently waiting for them to come forward and adopt him and offer him the life he so deserves. Could it be you?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Monty is still available for adoption!

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Monty continues to do well in foster with Lynne, but he really would like a forever home of his own. Are you able to adopt him?

*If you are interested in homing Monty then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Monty is still with us in rescue - he is currently in foster with Lynne and doing very well. Here are his details just in case you might think that Monty could be the dog for you!



*Homing Requirements:* Monty came in with a severe ear problem. He has since has radical ear surgery and his ear is now much improved but carries a cauliflower ear. Monty will not get insurance for his ear but then little can go wrong now. Monty so loves his walks but can get frightened initially with other dogs but will get used to them with handler reassurance. Monty is desperate to trust and once friends; friends for life. He doesn't go back of challenged but needs low dog density. Great people dog and will be delightful with children he is so gentle. He is a little mouthy but in a 'can't get close enough to you' Staffie way little nibbles and lots of licks. Can be left and vehemently housetrained. Concerned travelling in a car!

*His Story:* Monty arrived in a Welsh pound chilled and joyous ... had no idea what a dangerous place he was in. Hey look, he came out the other side! Monty is neutered, chipped and vax'd.

*Advert:* Monty's a Staffie lovers dream. Monty is such a great character; probably only 5-6 years old so lots of life ahead of him. He has gone through the wars with his terrible ear on arrival and his skin broke down with stress of kennels. Monty has had a ear operated on; healed well. He will probably always have a cauliflower ear which is just a thickening of his ear from years of shaking his head and trying to get at his irritation. He is neutered and had a full dental.

Monty is a people dog and nothing is going to stop Monty finding his home and find it we will! In fact can't wait to meet his new owners and just know they will be as great as he is and equally as lucky. Monty who loves his walks. Everything about Monty is emotionality and when he meets dogs he start little nervous barks. Monty is a favourite..its that sparkle in his eye despite all; its that skip in his step regardless. Hurrah Monty you'll soon be on your way!

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Monty Staffie DOB 03-04 Richmond Surrey Fostered

*If you are interested in re-homing Monty then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Monty is still available for adoption!

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Monty is ready for his forever home - where are you?










*If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Monty is still available for adoption!

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Monty has found his forever home!


----------

